# Bumped by a corporate photography business



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

We were scheduled to shoot the Washington State Soccer Assoc. Presidents Cup semi-finals and finals. Then I got this email from the pres:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> I apologize for not getting back to you but I am still working on the schedules.
> 
> ...


So I replied with this note:


> I'm sorry to hear that Bill, and worse yet, you won't be getting the quality action photos you get from our business as seen in the examples below:
> 
> Legends Sports action photography sample photos (Football-note the under-exposure and lack of proper framing)
> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventthumbs?event=ZLSP00ZF00&start=0&ts=1162392921
> ...


Did I sound too cocky? I had nothing to lose really...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

You may want to ask to participate when the contract is next put up for bid, but a contract is a contract and the other vendor has some rights under that contract that likely exclude you from competing. You could always see if you can work a deal to subcontract to the other guy and fill the gaps mentioned by the pres.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> You may want to ask to participate when the contract is next put up for bid, but a contract is a contract and the other vendor has some rights under that contract that likely exclude you from competing. You could always see if you can work a deal to subcontract to the other guy and fill the gaps mentioned by the pres.


Yeah, but they just recently signed the contract for this years finals so I am told by a photographer that works for the chain. I will be following up and getting on their list of of preferred businesses for future events.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just received this email today! Looks like we on for the Soccer Tourney! There is a good chance that we'll get published in local sports publications for this event as well!



> > I have just today received notification from Legends Photography that they will not be doing the District finals tournament photos.
> >
> > If you are still available and want to consider this activity, pls let me know.
> >
> > ...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> We were scheduled to shoot the Washington State Soccer Assoc. Presidents Cup semi-finals and finals. Then I got this email from the pres:
> 
> So I replied with this note:
> 
> Did I sound too cocky? I had nothing to lose really...


You're right man, that shop's sample photos suck! Helmets cut off, what's that? Yours are definitely better.

looking forward to seeing your soccer pics - I think it'll be harder than football.


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

That's great!

I business truism is that 80% of success is just showing up. You have the portfolio to show that you can do the job. Sometimes people just need to be reminded what they have right under their noses.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> You're right man, that shop's sample photos suck! Helmets cut off, what's that? Yours are definitely better.
> 
> looking forward to seeing your soccer pics - *I think it'll be harder than football*.


Absolutely! Football is actually one of the easiest sports to shoot(You know where the ball is going, either to the halfback, or QB steps into the pocket to pass it downfield) From my experience I'd say baseball is the toughest (hours of sitting around waiting for a good action shot)

Soccer is somewhere in between, with tons of RAIN!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on getting some of the work! I used to do commercial photo work and competing against the bigger places is always tough.


Ripsnort said:


> Absolutely! Football is actually one of the easiest sports to shoot(You know where the ball is going, either to the halfback, or QB steps into the pocket to pass it downfield) From my experience I'd say baseball is the toughest (hours of sitting around waiting for a good action shot)
> 
> Soccer is somewhere in between, with tons of RAIN!


Try figure skating - bad lighting and short distance to fast moving targets make it interesting. I used to shoot the club my daughter belonged to until they contracted with a big photo company. The photos were not shot with the same care, that's for sure. I am trying to see if I can get some work from the club she belongs to now.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> Congrats on getting some of the work! I used to do commercial photo work and competing against the bigger places is always tough.
> 
> Try figure skating - bad lighting and short distance to fast moving targets make it interesting. I used to shoot the club my daughter belonged to until they contracted with a big photo company. The photos were not shot with the same care, that's for sure. I am trying to see if I can get some work from the club she belongs to now.


Yikes! FS would be a nightmare thinking about the "whiteness" of the ice combined with bad lighting! Hat's off to you!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Absolutely! Football is actually one of the easiest sports to shoot(You know where the ball is going, either to the halfback, or QB steps into the pocket to pass it downfield) From my experience I'd say baseball is the toughest (hours of sitting around waiting for a good action shot)
> 
> Soccer is somewhere in between, with tons of RAIN!


i'm sure you'll get some good shots. Like this one.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Ripsnort said:


> Yikes! FS would be a nightmare thinking about the "whiteness" of the ice combined with bad lighting! Hat's off to you!


It is a lot easier these days with digital cameras. I usually try to have my daughter go out on the ice beforehand with a Macbeth color checker and I shoot a couple of pictures. Once I get all the shots done it is relatively easy to color correct that color checker frame then apply the corrections to the other frames. That gets me into the ball park pretty quickly. Add a high speed lens to the mix and you are ready to go... once you watch skating for a while you can anticipate some of the moves so it does get easier over time.


----------

